# SafetyWing- Recommended Travel Medical Insurance for expats!



## enelin.paas (Dec 27, 2018)

SafetyWing is the world's first International Travel Medical Insurance developed to meet the
needs of entrepreneurs and remote workers traveling or living abroad worldwide! 

Includes:
1. Travel medical - Access a qualified global network of hospitals and doctors for
unexpected medical problems and accidents. Includes coverage for: Doctors,
Hospitals, Emergency medical evacuation.
2. Travel - Includes coverage for: Travel delay, Lost checked luggage, Emergency
response & natural disasters, Personal liability.


- Completely reliable
SafetyWing is a Y-Combinator company and the policy is administered by Tokio Marine
which is one of the largest insurance companies in the world. The Policy is underwritten by
certain underwriters at Lloyds.

- Always available
Claims are handled by Tokio Marine directly, who offer 24/7 support when a person is in
need.

- Extremely flexible
Choose start-date and it automatically extends until you cancel, unless you choose an
end-date (like a subscription). There is no cap on the duration of travel.

- Great value
At only $37 per 4 weeks gives a worldwide travel medical coverage (Ages 18-39, other ages
available. Travel to US adds $31 per 4 weeks). This is 1/3rd price compared to the biggest
competitor for similar coverage.

- Covers you abroad and home
SafetyWing has worldwide coverage and limited home country coverage. It is available for
purchase in 180 countries and can be purchased when already traveling.

- Get with a group
You can purchase on behalf of the whole group traveling with you.

Read more: http://bit.ly/2O0V9Rd*
FAQ: https://www.safetywing.com/faq.html
Description of the coverage: https://www.safetywing.com/documents/safety-wing-specimen-policy-0118.pdf


----------

